# Problem mit Freilauf - der X-te Thread..



## To-bi-bo (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass ich nicht der erste bin der das Problem hat und ich habe auch schon mehrere Threads durch die Suchfunktion gefunden, die mein Problem behandeln - eine Lösung habe ich immernoch nicht.

Ich hatte vor circa 1,5 Wochen einen Kettenriss und habe eine neue Kette draufgemacht. Leider bin ich beim Antreten immer wieder ins leere getreten, was nicht gerade dazu beigetragen hat, dass ich mich vom Kettenriss-Schock erholen konnte..
Ich habe dann hier gelesen und mir somit ein gebrauchtes ENO-Trial Freilaufritzel gekauft.. Heute war ich bei meinem Bikeshop, habe eine neue KMC Z610 verbauen lassen und das neue Freilaufritzel..
Leider ist das Problem immernoch vorhanden..
Ich bin zuerst ein Bonz Freilaufritzel gefahren, jetzt ein Eno-Trial Freilaufritzel. Mein hinteres Schraubritzel ist eins von Bonz. Der Kettenspanner ist ein Rohloff. Die Kette ist eine KMC Z610.

Die Kette ist momentan noch nicht maximal gespannt, es wäre noch möglich 1-2 Kettengliedpaare rauszunehmen. Da ich aber das Gefühl habe, dass die Kette nicht überrutscht, sondern nur das Freilaufritzel durchrutscht, denke ich, dass ein Kürzen nicht helfen würde.

Ihr seht... Ich bin überfragt.. Das einzige, was mir irgendwo plausibel vorkommt, ist, dass es mometan knappe 5° sind und das vielleicht zu kalt für den Freilauf ist..?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Dezember 2011)

Freilaufe rutschen gerne mal durch. Davor ist kein ENO geschützt. Hab damals zwei davon innerhalb von 3 Monaten kaputt getreten. 
Versuch mal einen anderen Freilauf zu Probieren. 

An der Kette kann es nicht liegen (wenn sie nicht runter rutscht). An dem starren auch nicht. Kann nur der Freilauf sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber das kanns ja nicht sein.. Das erste Ritzel, also das BONZ, war laut Vorbesitzer nicht lange montiert und auch das jetzt neue White Industries Eno Trial wurde mir als funktionierend verkauft..
Ich hatte eigentlich schon keine Kohle für das White Industries Eno, aber für noch ein 2tes reicht das Geld noch viel weniger


----------



## Heizerer2000 (15. Dezember 2011)

Mach doch den Eno-Freilauf auf,reinige den schön sauber,etwas dünnflüssiges Öl rein und dann müsste das wieder passen.Wenn du ihn geöffnet hast kannst du noch die Sperrklinken und die Feder überprüfen.Ist doch das Gute am Eno,den kann man schön pflegen und warten.
Gruss Peter


----------



## potsdamradler (15. Dezember 2011)

Etwas Kriechöl, Kette kürzen, der Umschlingungswinkel, Ritzel wenden...



> war laut Vorbesitzer nicht lange montiert und auch das jetzt neue White  Industries Eno Trial wurde mir als funktionierend verkauft..



..wird so einiges behauptet und versprochen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Dezember 2011)

Da ich leider hier zuhause nicht die Möglichkeiten habe den Freilauf zu demontieren, muss ich erst jedesmal in einen Bikeshop fahren..
Würde also vorher gerne sichergehen, dass das nicht aufgrund der niedrigen Temperatur durchrutscht, sondern weil wirklich was kaputt ist..


----------



## potsdamradler (15. Dezember 2011)

Hi Tobi,

welches Rad denn, das grüne ?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (15. Dezember 2011)

Also an der Temperatur liegt es sicher nicht,nimm mal etwas Kriechöl leg dein Rad auf die Seite und sprüh etwas in den Freilauf,kannst auch vorsichtig den Dichtring am Freilauf etwas anheben.
Da brauchste keinen Shop dazu


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Dezember 2011)

Das Rad ist ein Because Simple Street.. Habe ich ja erst seit ca. 1,5 Monaten.. Erst war das Schaltauge durch DHL verbogen, dann ist die Kette gerissen und jetzt der Freilauf - dabei bin ich gerade 5-6mal gefahren...

Das mit dem Kriechöl ist ein guter Tipp, danke!


----------



## ingoingo (15. Dezember 2011)

Schau dir mal das hintere Ritzel genau an, wie du es beschreibst bist du dir ja selbst unsicher. 

Sollte das Ritzel hinten Total ausgefahren sein kann es durchaus vorkommen dass die Kette durchrutscht.(gerade bei Kettenspannsysthemen). 

Wenn du ausschließen willst dass die Kette durchrutscht bau mal auf Snail Cams um wenn du keine Vertikalen Ausfallenden hast ?! oder nimm ein paar Glieder raus, sodass du ohne spanner fahren kannst. Zum testen.....

Ich tippe auf das hintere Ritzel.


lg Ingo


----------



## potsdamradler (15. Dezember 2011)

> Das Rad ist ein Because Simple Street


die Innovation - dein Patent



> dann ist die Kette gerissen


Das kann dir auch an deinem Fixie passieren- nicht mal 'ne VR-Bremse 
Du gefährdest nicht nur dein Leben, auch das deiner Mitbürger...vergiß die "Vorbilder"
das sind Organspendekandidaten...

Bist'n Netter und Intelligenter, ne Fahrradkette kannst *du* auch wechseln, und mehr
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/

Nur Mut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Dezember 2011)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Das kann dir auch an deinem Fixie passieren- nicht mal 'ne VR-Bremse
> Du gefährdest nicht nur dein Leben, auch das deiner Mitbürger...vergiß die "Vorbilder"
> das sind Organspendekandidaten...



Keine Angst, das wurde nicht im Straßenverkehr gefahren und ist auch nicht lange in meinem Besitz geblieben. Ich fahre grundsätzlich mit 2 unabhängigen Bremsen und kann andere Einstellungen zu dem Thema auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen 

Zum Thema: Am Verschleiß des hinteren Ritzels wird es nicht liegen, da war ich mir genauso sicher, wie die Jungs im Radladen.
Kette kann ich auch alleine wechseln, wenn man allerdings eine mit nem Rohloffnieter vernietete will, muss ich das lassen machen.
Auch das Abziehen des Freilaufs ist mir aufgrund fehlender Einspannmöglichkeiten nicht möglich..
Sonst mache ich alles am Rad selbst..


----------



## ecols (15. Dezember 2011)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Auch das Abziehen des Freilaufs ist mir aufgrund fehlender Einspannmöglichkeiten nicht möglich..
> Sonst mache ich alles am Rad selbst..



Abzieher mit großen scheiben und dicker Schraube + Mutter am Freilauf befestigen. Großen Schraubenschlüssel drauf stecken. Mit einem Fuß auf dem Pedal die Kurbel am Boden halten, und mit einem beherzten Tritt auf den Schlüssel den Freilauf lockern. Ging bei mir mit Studentenbudenmitteln.


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass er dafür einfach deutlich zu fest sitzt.. Abzieher und Muttern / Gewindestange / Unterlegscheiben habe ich hier.. Werde ich dann bei Bedarf ausprobieren!


----------



## ingoingo (15. Dezember 2011)

Als  ich meinen defekten Trialtech Freilauf  (paar Monate gehalten) durch  den sorglos  Echo freilauf ersetzt habe war deutlich mehr Kraft notwenig. (Große Werkbank mit Schraubstock, Engländer fürs Abziehwerkzeug mit 1M verlängerung) und trotzdem hat es noch ne Menge Kraft gebraucht


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Dezember 2011)

Einen ähnlichen Eindruck hatte ich halt auch heute, als mein altes Freilaufritzel abgezogen wurde..
Ich habe jetzt noch etwas recherchiert und öfters gelesen, dass die Freilaufritzel oft dazu neigen, dass bei kaltem Wetter die Sperrklinken schwergängig werden, da das Fett hart wird.. Das würde auch dazu passen, dass das Ritzel vorallem zum Ende des heutigen Fahrens immer häufiger durchgerutscht ist..
Ich werde es also morgen mal mit WD40 probieren, das sollte das Fett etwas ausspülen..

Danke schonmal für die nette Hilfe hier, ist einer der wenigen Forenbereiche, den man noch guten Gewissens betreten kann


----------



## potsdamradler (16. Dezember 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17516_Kettennieter-T3250-fuer-standard-Ketten-.html
Das ist meiner, bei Schaltungsketten erstma probieren ! Es gibt aber auch dafür eine Version. Bin- noch nie- also Rohloff.. brauchste net
Naja, Andere haben andere Meinungen. Netzdemokratie- quasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (16. Dezember 2011)

so freilauf zeugs kauf ich aus prinzip immer neu , und das was erprobt ist , der freilauf der wohl echt super läuft ist der echo sl 108 , ist aber wohl glaub nur bei tarty zu bekommen . mein trialtech hat am anfang viel geknakkt , aber nie durchgerutscht . hab ihn auf der arbeit mal komplett entfettet , gereinigt und mit ganz dünnflüssigem öl bestückt . nun surrt er wunderbar , knacken ist auch nichts mehr .


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss wohl augenscheinlich erst einmal alle Fehler begehen, bevor ich weiß was gut ist.. Naja der Freilauf jetzt hat mich ja nur 55 gekostet  .. Heute regnet es leider zuviel, sodass das mit dem Ausprobieren flach fällt..


----------



## potsdamradler (16. Dezember 2011)

Warscheinlich bin ich einer der wenigen, die mit low budget Shimanonaben der 90er durch die Gegend radeln. Alle vom Sperrmü, auch die Freilaufkörper. Die Staubkappen, -welche sich beim Ausbau gerne verbiegen- allesammt durch Plastekappen ersetzt, Auch Schraubverschlüsse von Brauseflaschen kommen so zum Einsatz  Funktioniert wunderbar. WD40 nehm ich nur noch sehr selten, als Rettungsanker quasi, alternativ *Sprüfett*, obwohl ich Sprays net mag.

Mein Erfahrung: an Lagerfett sparen^^ die Hersteller ganz gerne, Wenns dann verharzt, kann Kriechöl wunder wirken, aber nur'n bissl- viel hilft da nicht viel.


----------



## erwinosius (16. Dezember 2011)

@potsdamradler: du weißt aber schon dass du hier im Trialunterforum bist und die meisten hier reine Singlespeedbikes mit nem aufgeschraubten Freilauf vorne fahren? Hinten dann rein starre Naben.
Und das WD40 ist hier um möglichst ALLES Fett aus dem Lager zu waschen um so ein besseres einrasten zu gewährleisten.
gruß
erwin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Dezember 2011)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl augenscheinlich erst einmal alle Fehler begehen, bevor ich weiÃ was gut ist.. Naja der Freilauf jetzt hat mich ja nur 55Â gekostet  .. Heute regnet es leider zuviel, sodass das mit dem Ausprobieren flach fÃ¤llt..



Der Echo TR kostet neu 60Â. Einmal kaufen, verbauen, 108 Einrastpunkte genieÃen und nie mehr Probleme haben.

Der Eno genieÃt nicht mehr einen so guten Ruf, wie er es mal tat..



Und immernoch:
Alter Echo SL=Neuer Echo TR


Fahre den an 2/3 meiner RÃ¤der, hatte eigentlich nie Bauteile, die mich zufriedener machten. Einbauen und vergessen 


Wird auf lange Sicht wohl kaum ein Weg vorbeifÃ¼hren.


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Dezember 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Und immernoch:
> Alter Echo SL=Neuer Echo TR



HÃ¤tte ich das vor 5 Tagen gewusst, dann hÃ¤tte ich nicht den ENO bestellt.. Habe halt hauptsÃ¤chlich gutes vom Echo SL gelesen und der war mir momentan dann doch zu teuer..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Story ist die, dass es bis vor kurzem zwei Modelle des SL gab: einer aus Stahl und eine TI-Version.

Da aber beide unter SL gefÃ¼hrt wurden, kam es zu Verwirrungen. Nach dem Lieferengpass entschied man sich dann, den Stahl SL fortan unter "TR" zu verkaufen und den TI weiterhin als SL.

Sind also beide absolut gleich, was die Leistung angeht.


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Dezember 2011)

Naja, die Gewichtsersparnis, die mir die Titanversion liefern würde, bräuchte ich eh nicht.. Dann wird jetzt nach Weihnachten - vorrausgesetzt, ich bekomme den ENO nicht zum laufen - wohl mal der Echo TR bestellt..
Ich danke sehr für eure Hilfe, ich hatte schon die Angst nach 2 Wochen den Spaß zu verlieren..


----------



## potsdamradler (16. Dezember 2011)

@erwin, oh jemineeeh sorry, ist mir das peinlich....bin newbie. Hab den Feed Reader von Mtb news/ ibc abonniert...und heute erstmalig ein paar abonnierte Freds deaktiviert (vorher ausgibig gegoogelt, wie das geht) und mich gewundert, daß ich schonma im...Kinderforum war.

Woran erkenne ich anhand der Eingänge zu welchem Forum die gehören, Bzw müsste ich einzelne Foren abonieren ? Da mach ich mich zum Troll und bekomm das garnicht mit, aber manchma wars bissl komisch, zugegeben.
Von Trial verstehe ich ja auch nich sooo viel
Bist der erste der's mir sagt, danke dir.

LG Frank


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Dezember 2011)

Oben steht ja:



 MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum  	> Spezielle Bikes   	> Trial 

 * 	 Problem mit Freilauf - der X-te Thread..  *
Das sagt dir, wo du dich gerade im Forum aufhälst, also momentan bei den Speziellen Bikes, genauer bei den Trialern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (16. Dezember 2011)

Danke Tobi


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Dezember 2011)

Fazit nach 2,5 Stunden fahren und einer WD-40-Kur:

Er läuft! Ich hatte heute nur 3-4 mal einen Durchrutscher, allerdings habe ich nie komplett ins Leere getreten.. Damit kann ich vorerst leben..
Ich musste nur leider feststellen, dass viele der gemachten Fortschritte nach 1,5 Wochen Pause schon fast wieder dahin waren und ich mich erstmal eine Stunde eingewöhnen musste.. Naja vielleicht wars auch einfach die Angstblockade


----------



## ingoingo (17. Dezember 2011)

schau dass du das ding zerlegst und neu abschmierst. Das viele durchrutschen schadet den Klingen und der Verzahnung enorm!!!


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Dezember 2011)

Okay, ich werde mir wohl bald eh den Echo TR bestellen - der sollte dann auch hoffentlich halten.. Werde mich dann mal um die Pflege der beiden alten Freiläufe kümmern..

Hat der Echo TR auch Industrielager wie der Eno?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Dezember 2011)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Okay, ich werde mir wohl bald eh den Echo TR bestellen - der sollte dann auch hoffentlich halten.. Werde mich dann mal um die Pflege der beiden alten FreilÃ¤ufe kÃ¼mmern..
> 
> Hat der Echo TR auch Industrielager wie der Eno?



Nein, ist aber auch nicht schlimm.
Habe meinen nichtmal aufbekommen, einfach um mal zu schauen wie die 9 Klinken arbeiten.
Einzig Wasser mag er nicht so. Ist er mal vollgelaufen, kann es sein, das er mal knackt. Zwei Tropfen Ãl und das ist wieder behoben.


----------



## haihaihai (20. Dezember 2011)

Mit meinem Freilauf hab ich auch schon ein paar Experimente durch.

Nachdem er in einigen Positionen nicht mehr richtig griff, hab ich ihn aufgemacht, gesäubert und gefettet. Das war nicht grad die beste Idee, also wieder auf und geölt (haltbares Leichtlauföl). Seitdem lockert sich die Mutter immer wieder, obwohl zwischenzeitlich nochmal trockengelegt und mit Locite versehen. Naja, nach dem Biken mal kurz nachziehen geht ja auch noch. Die Dinger haben bestimmt ein Eigenleben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2011)

haihaihai schrieb:


> Mit meinem Freilauf hab ich auch schon ein paar Experimente durch.
> 
> Nachdem er in einigen Positionen nicht mehr richtig griff, hab ich ihn aufgemacht, gesÃ¤ubert und gefettet. Das war nicht grad die beste Idee, also wieder auf und geÃ¶lt (haltbares LeichtlaufÃ¶l). Seitdem lockert sich die Mutter immer wieder, obwohl zwischenzeitlich nochmal trockengelegt und mit Locite versehen. Naja, nach dem Biken mal kurz nachziehen geht ja auch noch. Die Dinger haben bestimmt ein Eigenleben.



Genau deswegen haben FerilÃ¤ufe wie Monty oder Echo den Lockring auf der Kurbelseite, sodass dieser zwischen freilauf und Kurbel geklemmt wird. So kann er sich nicht von alleine lÃ¶sen, sondern muss vorher demontiert werden.


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Dezember 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Genau deswegen haben FerilÃ¤ufe wie Monty oder Echo den Lockring auf der Kurbelseite, sodass dieser zwischen freilauf und Kurbel geklemmt wird. So kann er sich nicht von alleine lÃ¶sen, sondern muss vorher demontiert werden.



ist aber beim eno scheinbar auch der fall.. oder?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2011)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> ist aber beim eno scheinbar auch der fall.. oder?



Nein. Der Eno hat den Lockring zur Rahmenseite hin. Das ist bei dir der grÃ¼ne Ring. Der Montys/Echos haben diesen Ring wie gesagt auf der anderen Seite des Freilaufs.

Das dein Eno ihn vorne hat hat den Vorteil, dass du den Freilauf ohne Probleme komplett zerlegen und warten kannst, ohne ihn von der Kurbel schrauben zu mÃ¼ssen. Nachteil entsprechend ist, dass sich viele Ã¼ber Lockringe beklagen, die sich spontan selbst lÃ¶sen. Manchen ist er wohl auch dadurch schon um die Ohren geflogen-daher Ã¶fter mal schauen, ob der Ring noch zu ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja du hast recht.. Jetzt sehe ich es auch..
War heute trotz Regen wieder etwa eine Stunde fahren und hatte keine Probleme mehr mit Durchrutschen oder Knacken.. Werde den Freilauf aber nach Weihnachten dennoch komplett zerlegen, reinigen, gegebenenfalls Sperrklinken ersetzen und wieder etwas ölen..
Wenn dann nicht dauerhaft Ruhe ist, gibts einen Echo TR


----------



## haihaihai (27. Dezember 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Genau deswegen haben FerilÃ¤ufe wie Monty oder Echo den Lockring auf der Kurbelseite, sodass dieser zwischen freilauf und Kurbel geklemmt wird. So kann er sich nicht von alleine lÃ¶sen, sondern muss vorher demontiert werden.



 So wie das Ding bei mir auf der Kurbel klemmt, kann ich mir im Ausfallfall gleich alles neu kaufen  Die Kurbel hat aber eh nen Hau weg und sitzt mit Alufolie auf der Achse. Bastlerbike


----------



## ingoingo (3. Januar 2012)

gerade gestern nochmal gemacht. Es geht einfach nur mit nem fetten Schraubstock und ner Hebelverlängerung. 

Ist normal dass der Freilauf fest drauf sitzt, zieht sich ja mit dem Treten fest.


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. Januar 2012)

Hatte meinen gestern auch offen, habe ihn etwas gereinigt.. Lief heute ohne zu Mucken.


----------

